# Hypoallergenic alternative Breeds?



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Hey guys so

I know I’m not the only one that’s probably had this conversation

recently a distant family member asked

“Hey me and my husband want to get a dog. I love goldens their personality and trainability is what interest me. However my husband doesn’t want to deal with the hair. So we decided we are gonna start looking for a doodle. Can you help us find someone reputable and kind of explain health clearances so we get a healthy puppy.”

So as we all have had to do. I had to explain what’s really is a designer breed and why it’s so difficult to find someone reputable. Explained it makes health clearances even more difficult. 
More likely then not most people who are doing things properly with the breeds wouldn’t mix them. 
I also explained the importance of where your money goes.I made them aware it would be better to rescue in the future. 
So after a long back and forth of educating conversation. I started think about how she came upon the decision of a doodle. She wants a GR personality and relatively similar size, and her husband wants to deal with less shedding?

So let’s just nip this doodle thing in the butt, and look for an established breed that is hypoallergenic and similar in nature to a GR.
If you guys have suggestions I’m all ears.

I was thinking maybe Irish water spaniel?
Idk 

She is just at the beginning of her search and I don’t think she is wanting a puppy for the immediate future maybe a couple years down the road?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Nothing. No hypoallergenic breed - allergy lies in dog saliva. Some people have reported fewer allergy responses with the hairless breeds (Xolos, AHTs, etc), but none of those are similar in personality to a Golden


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> Nothing. No hypoallergenic breed - allergy lies in dog saliva. Some people have reported fewer allergy responses with the hairless breeds (Xolos, AHTs, etc), but none of those are similar in personality to a Golden


Ahh tht yes I do remember hearing that. Like with cats it’s because they clean themselves and their saliva is mixed with their fur when their shedding


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> Nothing. No hypoallergenic breed - allergy lies in dog saliva. Some people have reported fewer allergy responses with the hairless breeds (Xolos, AHTs, etc), but none of those are similar in personality to a Golden


Honestly I don’t think they are allergic? It’s more they want less up keep. I know some breeds you have to physically pull out the undercoat?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Some breeds don't have an undercoat. No breed is minimal upkeep except possibly the hairless ones. The non shedding breeds require frequent grooming visits and even the hairless breeds sometimes require skin care. My girlfriend's parents have miniature schnauzers that they take to the groomer once or twice a month because they're low/minimal shedding and their coat is constantly growing.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> Some breeds don't have an undercoat. No breed is minimal upkeep except possibly the hairless ones. The non shedding breeds require frequent grooming visits and even the hairless breeds sometimes require skin care. My girlfriend's parents have miniature schnauzers that they take to the groomer once or twice a month because they're low/minimal shedding and their coat is constantly growing.


Yeah I dont think the grooming part would be an issue. It’s the upkeep of the shedding that was the major turn off for the husband. I think personality wise a poodle would misalign with what the wife wants.
ive been reading maybe a German Short Haired pointer maybe a more appropriate direction for them?

i just don’t have experience with other breeds
And personally I’m ok with being a secondhand fur ball with sticky rollers in every corner of the room, I guess some people aren't ok with that?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

A typical GSP is a high caliber dog that still sheds a lot. In my experience, a short haired dog is worse, because the fur wedges into everything and takes forever to get out. What sort of temperament do they want in a dog? When they think of a Golden, are they imagining a couch potato pet? Or an athletic companion?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

It's easy enough to find lists of "low shedding" breeds (for example: Low-Shedding Dog Breeds | Purina). However, as mentioned, low shedding doesn't necessarily mean hypoallergenic, and many of the "curlier" breeds will need regular (probably professional) grooming. As you'll see from the link, the breeds run the gamut in terms of size and temperament. If I were looking with these criteria (i.e., low shedding with a golden temperament) myself, I might look at a Bichon or a Lagotto Romagnolo, or possibly just go straight to standard poodle... but that's me. I think starting with a list like the one I linked and then researching temperaments (and grooming, etc.) might be their best bet...


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> A typical GSP is a high caliber dog that still sheds a lot. In my experience, a short haired dog is worse, because the fur wedges into everything and takes forever to get out. What sort of temperament do they want in a dog? When they think of a Golden, are they imagining a couch potato pet? Or an athletic companion?


If I understood correctly the “temperament” are more along the lines too friendly for their own good. No sense of stranger danger.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

gr56 said:


> If I understood correctly the “temperament” are more along the lines too friendly for their own good. No sense of stranger danger.


I personally wouldn't get a GSP, they are friendly, but they are not Goldens and typically require an experienced owner. I too would consider a standard poodle. An Irish Setter is also supposedly a friendly breed, though I'm unsure of their coat requirements. That is kind of tough, because the two no brainers (Labs and Goldens) both shed quite a bit.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

pawsnpaca said:


> It's easy enough to find lists of "low shedding" breeds (for example: Low-Shedding Dog Breeds | Purina). However, as mentioned, low shedding doesn't necessarily mean hypoallergenic, and many of the "curlier" breeds will need regular (probably professional) grooming. As you'll see from the link, the breeds run the gamut in terms of size and temperament. If I were looking with these criteria (i.e., low shedding with a golden temperament) myself, I might look at a Bichon or a Lagotto Romagnolo, or possibly just go straight to standard poodle... but that's me. I think starting with a list like the one I linked and then researching temperaments (and grooming, etc.) might be their best bet...


I’ll definitely check this out. Yeah I did see something about the Lagottos .
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's just so funny to me that everyone wants the influence of the poodle coat (hopefully less shedding) but they don't want the poodle personality - so ixnay on the poodle suggestion. So they think that all these poodle breed mixes somehow magically have the genetics of the poodle only selected for the coat and for no other traits of the dog. There are 100 doodles in my neighborhood and it just amazes me that all my intelligent and educated neighbors don't think this through. I've given up - it's just so funny.

ETA - If you can sell the standard poodle idea, I have a friend who goes for all around dogs, she shows, obedience, hunt tests, health clearances etc. = she and her husband even hunt with their poodles - https://www.facebook.com/sunvalleystandard
I would buy a poodle from them in a heartbeat if that was my breed.


----------



## gamb8 (Dec 21, 2020)

Speaking of allergies, if we are in the process of looking for a new pup, do we need to get ourselves tested? We have another golden in the family but we haven't seen them in a while because they live a bit far away. The last time we met them my wife said she got a "slightly stuffy nose" at their place but my daughter and I were totally fine and all of us were totally fine after we came back home.

I assume allergies can happen after the fact, a few years down the line as well. What does one do at that time?


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

gamb8 said:


> Speaking of allergies, if we are in the process of looking for a new pup, do we need to get ourselves tested? We have another golden in the family but we haven't seen them in a while because they live a bit far away. The last time we met them my wife said she got a "slightly stuffy nose" at their place but my daughter and I were totally fine and all of us were totally fine after we came back home.
> 
> I assume allergies can happen after the fact, a few years down the line as well. What does one do at that time?


After the fact? Your wife goes on allergy medication while you and your daughter enjoy the loving companionship of a GR. I don’t think this answer will fly but.... lol
Honestly if you fear your wife may have allergies ask yourself what that would mean with a dog in the picture. Think this situation out ahead of time.


----------



## gamb8 (Dec 21, 2020)

I completely understand. Look at what I found-Adult Male Golden for rehoming, on Kijji. 

I never want this to happen to a dog.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Portuguese Water Dog? 
I never understood why doodles became popular when there was Portuguese Water Dogs in existence. Similar to why not just get a poodle. 
Both are proper breeds with a breed standard.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

CCoopz said:


> Portuguese Water Dog?
> I never understood why doodles became popular when there was Portuguese Water Dogs in existence. Similar to why not just get a poodle.
> Both are proper breeds with a breed standard.


I know I know.
Idk i also suggested maybe a curly coated retriever?
just sucks cause even though breeds like the Lagotti and cc retrievers are less common I feel like they meet the needs that these doodle people think their wanting.
we have a cc preservation breeder in my state I haven’t looked too much into them.
anyone have experience with CCR?
They still shed and I’m reading there more standoffish then GR but wow a gorgeous dog.
PS Also read prone to oil coat even worse then GRs if you have allergies


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

gamb8 said:


> I completely understand. Look at what I found-Male Golden on Kijji.
> 
> I never want this to happen to a dog.


Also another important part is making sure to have a reputable breeder so if for any reason you cannot fulfill your contract in the care of your animal the breeder will take it upon themselves to rehome the dog they brought into the world


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

My experience with curlies is that they’re much more aloof than some of the other retrievers when it comes to strangers. May be good to email the breeder and ask if that is the norm.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Man these Italian truffle dogs are so cute!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Tell them to just get a Golden and the husband will get over it. Don't suggest a Curly. They are HUGE dogs and the temperament is not like a Golden. Retrievers do not all have similar temperaments. 

My husband hates the shedding, but he loves the dogs and that's all that matters. He would rather have the dog hair with the dogs than no dogs at all. My uncle was looking for a "low shedding" dog and got a Wire Haired Pointing Griffon that I can't stand. She has WAAAAYYYYYYY too much drive for him and he had almost no training experience. She's also very hardheaded. Just a big ole NOPE from me.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bottom line is: If you want the temperament of a Golden, get a Golden.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

ArkansasGold said:


> Bottom line is: If you want the temperament of a Golden, get a Golden.


I wish I could trying find that next best alternative. Got them off the doodle train. Just can’t get that hubby down for GR.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

ArkansasGold said:


> Tell them to just get a Golden and the husband will get over it. Don't suggest a Curly. They are HUGE dogs and the temperament is not like a Golden. Retrievers do not all have similar temperaments.
> 
> My husband hates the shedding, but he loves the dogs and that's all that matters. He would rather have the dog hair with the dogs than no dogs at all. My uncle was looking for a "low shedding" dog and got a Wire Haired Pointing Griffon that I can't stand. She has WAAAAYYYYYYY too much drive for him and he had almost no training experience. She's also very hardheaded. Just a big ole NOPE from me.


I see what you mean about the CCR temperament.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

gr56 said:


> Honestly I don’t think they are allergic? It’s more they want less up keep. I know some breeds you have to physically pull out the undercoat?


I suspect it's those people whose idea of vacuuming is releasing the roomba robot...  

Which, my sister had one of those and I know just looking at it that it would not handle the amount of fur that goldens shed. 

Talking to my new boss about goldens - his biggest reservation about the breed is the grooming and shedding of hair. 

His ex has a lab and that is a breed where you do have shedding problems, but the dogs don't mat and develop hot spots if not brushed as needed. 

Goldens are not the breed for him and I can't assure anyone that bringing a golden home means no big deal with the grooming. They are not a professional salon type breed. You do not need to pay somebody to groom your dogs.... but you do need to groom them. 

On the topic of doodles. I was driving downtown to pick up dogfood today and stopped at a light next to a car with a big golden doodle sticking its head out. The dog, you could see at a glance had MATS GALORE.  To the degree that it was close to resembling a corded breed. 

Dog looked happy sticking its head out the window and having all the matted clumps blowing in the cold air... >.< 

Anyone you hear talking about getting a doodle - they need to sit down and listen to somebody discuss how these dogs should be groomed on a day to day basis. 

You've got the poodles for shows with the full coats.... it takes 4-6 hours to groom them and get them prepped for show (compare to 45 minutes give or take for a golden). That's a very complicated coat to go into a home where the owner doesn't have time to groom a naturally easy care coat breed like goldens.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Megora said:


> I suspect it's those people whose idea of vacuuming is releasing the roomba robot...
> 
> Which, my sister had one of those and I know just looking at it that it would not handle the amount of fur that goldens shed.
> 
> ...


Yes I could point that out I’m just happy that they cared to listen about importance of OFA clearance and how designer dogs being sold for just as much money as a healthy pure breeds.
They also seemed overwhelmed and I explained this is why pure a breed would be better to stick with because you have a larger community that can help in finding a reputable breeder. also you know what your buying from the get go.

She is doing more research right now I said I could help directing to referral at the proper kennels club depending on what she decides.


----------



## v.c. 236 (Oct 3, 2020)

My wife and I did the search. We thought we would get a Lagatto because of the coat and small size. I went online a reached out to a reputable breeder who was involved in the national club. After a 60 minute phone call we decided to come back here to look for a golden. Here is what we found.
1. It can take 12 months to fully house train a Lagotto
2. Lagotto are highly sensitive to diet changes with vomiting and diarrhea
3. The breed has quite bit of inbreeding (brother sister) in early lines especially in Italy
4. Poop eaters
5. Skeletal, heart and eye clearances are issues just like the Golden
Granted many of these issues can be sad for any breed but we thought a little bit of cleaning of dog hair is a small price for the real Mccoy. Currently we are on a very lonnng waiting list.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Are they looking for a dog the size of a Golden? We had a GSP, loved him and he was so sweet. His fur was horrible. The shedding was a lot and the hair works its way into everything. My Papillon on the other hand does not shed very much and is a very sweet friendly dog. 
Jules


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

JulesAK said:


> Are they looking for a dog the size of a Golden? We had a GSP, loved him and he was so sweet. His fur was horrible. The shedding was a lot and the hair works its way into everything. My Papillon on the other hand does not shed very much and is a very sweet friendly dog.
> Jules


Yeah the GSP is more of what you see in Labs? Short hair but still shedders. Yeah I think papillon would be too small. Otherwise yeah a papillon or bichon would be perfect.

I honestly think a standard poodle would be perfect too. I just think poodles get a bad rap when it comes to temperament.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

As to hypoallergenic...I have a cousin with a severe dog allergy. Can’t do the doodle/designer mixed breeds. ONLY dog he can be even in a room with is the Xolo. And he can’t touch his face if it does come near him because he will still have a reaction/eyes swell.


----------

